# Need hardwood source near Huntsville, Al



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey all,

I haven't logged in for a while, but I've been lurking. We just moved from Virginia to Huntsville, AL and I need to locate a source for hardwoods other than the big box stores. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## GregoryPaolini (Oct 16, 2010)

Not too familiar with the markets there - Although I do have some great mail order sources if that would help - Just let me know

Best,
Gregory


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We manufacture mouldings in North Georgia. There are several sources in North Georgia. However, I don't buy our lumber so I can get some more info. Most of our Lumber comes from the North Carolina, Virginia, and further north. However, we do buy smaller quantities locally as well.

One general suppler is Peach State Lumber and they are located in in Marietta, GA just off I-75

Another is Georgia Hardwoods

I can get a good bit more info from my brother on this because he purchases our lumber. I primarily handle our maintenance and engineering.

I'll try to remember to post more info Monday.


----------



## capngoggles (Apr 14, 2011)

You probably have answer by now, but if not, google hardwoods and Huntland TN. Looks like there are a couple of dealers there and the one on Banks St at Main sells retail. Huntland is about 40 miles from hsv; take winchester road to tennessee and turn right when you get to Huntland. The place is just a couple of blocks from there. There was a hardwood dealer on right a few blocks down … about 15 years ago and this may be the same dealer.


----------



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

vaugn ply 1-334-264-2284 talk to jason only place i use they deliver


----------



## Eutree (Feb 13, 2011)

You could come see us if ya want. We have folks come over from Alabama all the time.

www.eutree.com
Joel T.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I live in Decatur Alabama and I to am looking as well.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Madison Lumber Inc
206 Wholesale Ave
PO box 3289
Huntsville al 35810
256-533-6125

Huntsville Hardware & building psupply
2511 Walltriana blvd SE
Huntsville Al 35805
Mon-Fri 7-4pm

Try these two.
The last one had some Walnut @ $6.00 a bd ft.
I forgot I had these loaded in my " notes" on the iPhone


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Coming to Eutree this spring is on my list of things to do.


----------



## Eutree (Feb 13, 2011)

We would love to have you guys come out. We are making a large order of 9 inch wide Quarter Sawn White Oak flooring. We also have another load coming out of the kiln in about a week.

JT


----------



## jaxonquad (Apr 20, 2011)

I make the trip to peachstate about 2 hrs from me (Anniston, Al). Will try Eutree next trip .


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Call it Masonite… they night know what IT is… same stuff…


----------



## MTL (Feb 13, 2012)

Davie Ashley Sawmill
12 Sawmill Lane
Elora, TN 37328
931-937-8581


----------



## JoeBama (Apr 22, 2013)

I am near Madison, Al. I have walnut, red and white oak, cherry and poplar. I dry it in a self-built solar kiln. PM me if you need some boards.


----------



## CabinetSupply (Aug 22, 2014)

Try Cabinet Supply, LLC in Decatur AL 256-350-4288. They sell all types of hardwoods and lumber


----------



## RoyBoy (Apr 11, 2007)

Also, these guys are in TN near Nashville, but deliver to Athens/Decatur/Huntsville every Monday & Thursday.
http://www.midtnlumber.com

My contact is Richard Wilson (I'm sure he's ok with sharing it) - tell him Brian from Pelham sent you! haha


----------



## SamBnall (Oct 13, 2014)

Gary,

I have a monster oak tree blown down in a storm 10/13/14. There is clear access. .The tree is laying in the front lawn of a church in Sheffield. If you will remove for free there should be big bucks available when it is sawn into lumber.
Thanks, Sam B

256 412 4349 [email protected]


----------



## slowswim (Nov 3, 2014)

www.hobbyhardwoodalabama.com/

Robert is a great guy and has a lot of locally harvested lumber. He updates the inventory via the website regularly.

There is also the occasional ad on Craigslist for locally milled lumber.


----------



## BertWerks (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm in Huntsville as well. The best place and best prices I have found is at Hobby Hardwood Alabama

New Market, Al
(256) 783-0415
237 Shady Trail, New Market, Al

Only Open Saturdays 9 am - 4 pm

https://www.hobbyhardwoodalabama.com/


----------

